# Protein



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Interesting the Diet I'm on wants me to take in 18% Protein to build some Muscle.

My Doctor wants me to stay away from Protein because of Gout.

Thing is I eat Wild Game and this time of year Fish.

big rockpile


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Nearly everything you eat, plant or animal contains protein. You get enough non-junkfood calories (close to unprocessed as possible), you get enough protein. Most people whining about needing great amounts protein just like to eat great amounts of protein.

What nobody wants to hear is that probably healthiest diet is one of mainly fresh non starchy veggies and tree nuts and oily seeds and wild berries. Carbs/grains/sugars not great. Neither is consumption of huge quantities of meat. Notice the arctic folk that mainly live on animal products, eat most of their calories in blubber, not muscle meat. Unprocessed fats not protein.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Milk, nuts, and eggs are high in protein and low in the purines that make gout worse. And, weren't you looking to buy chickens this summer??????????

Also drinking alcohol makes it much harder for your body to get rid of purines, so it would be better to drink very little alcohol. http://www.diagnosisdiet.com/got-gout-but-love-meat/


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Terri said:


> Milk, nuts, and eggs are high in protein and low in the purines that make gout worse. And, weren't you looking to buy chickens this summer??????????
> 
> Also drinking alcohol makes it much harder for your body to get rid of purines, so it would be better to drink very little alcohol. http://www.diagnosisdiet.com/got-gout-but-love-meat/


 
Don't raise any meat and had first drink in years few days a go but have Wild Game and Fish. Oh I'm not to have too many Greens because of Blood Thinners.

big rockpile


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Bid Rockpile, will they send you to a Nutritionalist? Because you have an awful lot of ailments that are affected by nutrition!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Protein is one of the hardest things for the human body to break down.

You need to see someone who is not connected to the AMA, that will create a genuinely healthy diet (with healthy portions) AND exercise program.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok I was told if I had anything in my mouth that tasted good spit it out because I can't have it.

So I'm basically eating what I want. One thing I found I can't eat is Icecream.

In Spring though I tend to eat more Greens and it messes up my Blood making it too thick.

My Doctor for the most part likes my diet and lets me get away with more than my last Doctor. Said to watch my Protein because of Gout.

Told me not to worry so much about things deal with it when I have problems. I'm old I have problems.

big rockpile


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

What kind of greens cause blood to get thick?


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I agree with Terri, perhaps it is time for a pro to help you figure out what you are to eat that will not make any of your many conditions worse. I am planning on asking to see one at the VA this summer myself.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I've started struggling with gout a bit the last few years. Lots of water and exercise does more for me than diet, and yes I do watch what I eat.


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

MoonRiver said:


> What kind of greens cause blood to get thick?


Any thing green lettuce,spinage, Wild greens and tame greens. It all has Vitamin K.

big rockpile


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

MoonRiver said:


> What kind of greens cause blood to get thick?


People who are at risk for a stoke are often put on blood thinners, which make the blood cells tobe more "slippery" and so less likely to clot. No clot=no stroke.

But, vitamin K interferes with the action of the medicine, and the dark green colors of various vegetables are caused by vitamin K. So, people are told to either eat the same amount of green leafy vegetables and the doc will adjust the dose of blood thinners to compensate, +OR+ to stop eating dark green vegetables entirely.

I believe that light green iceberg lettuce has little vitamin K. but, the darker lettuce does have too much vitamin K in it and so this must be taken nto account when you eat a salad with darker green lettuce in it.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

rockpile1 said:


> Any thing green lettuce,spinage, Wild greens and tame greens. It all has Vitamin K.
> 
> big rockpile


Green vegetables don't cause "thick" blood. In fact, they do just the opposite - they lower blood viscosity. As Terri posted, the issue is clotting and Coumadin. Coumadin is an anticoagulant and even though it is called a blood thinner, it doesn't actually thin the blood.


----------



## Kelly Wallace (May 10, 2017)

Green vegetables are good to human health.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok haven't been here in a bit. I'm staying with the 18% Protein and eat my normal. Building Muscle all is happy, Doctor, trainer and Me.

big rockpile


----------

